# Seriously primer confused



## shdw633 (Aug 18, 2015)

As I stated in a previous thread, I am the new owner of an Omega 45 cal.  The previous owner sent two breech plugs, one was a 209 breech plug and the other was a .25 acp breech plug that allows you to use .25 brass that you prime yourself.  He stated that he had better accuracy with the .25 acp primer than the 209.  I shoot blackhorn 209 powder and read that veriflame has a large rifle primer adapter for the .25 acp breech plug to enable it to shoot the blackhorn 209 but in all of this all I am finding is confusion.  Has anybody used these .25 acp primers or the veriflame adapters and what is your experience in using/hand loading them.


----------



## steveus (Aug 18, 2015)

You need to use regular shotshell primer 209, not the 209 for blackpowder.  The .25 adapter system is great for other BP substitutes, but not Blackhorn 209. I use Winchester 209 primers, the same ones I use to reload shotgun shells, works great.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 18, 2015)

I have been using BH209 in a rifle and a CVA Optima Rifle and Pistol and regular shotgun muzzleloaders have worked perfectly.
They do make a special breech plug for 209 but I have not needed it. I did open up the hole in the breech plug as was recommended to me.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 18, 2015)

I had 3 hang fires trying to use BH with standard muzzleloader 209 primers, but I finally located some CCI shotgun 209 primers.  Hang fires make my hair stand up.  I was even using the BH breech plug.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 18, 2015)

C.Killmaster said:


> I had 3 hang fires trying to use BH with standard muzzleloader 209 primers, but I finally located some CCI shotgun 209 primers.  Hang fires make my hair stand up.  I was even using the BH breech plug.



I've used Winchester 209 primers with BH on my 50 cals, a Remington 700 and Knight Disc (which I converted to a 209) and never had a hangfire (knocking on serious wood right now) but supposedly from what I have gathered on the internet and what the seller of the ML stated was that the Omega shoots more accurately with the .25 acp brass with the magnum rifle primers or the veriflame adapters.  Now mind you they are using the Pyrodex and/or 777 pellets and not BH when they are making these statements.  I was wondering if anyone had any experience as far as shooting with the .25 acp breech plug/primers versus the 209 primers while utilizing BH for the propellant as I have to decide whether to go with the .25 breech plug or go back to the original breech plug in order to utilize the BH product which I am real happy with so far.

As a matter of record and from what I gather the thought is that the 209 burns to hot and the .25 acp burns just right to get the maximum out of the pellets but it's unclear to whether they burn hot enough for the BH.  The .25's also don't foul up the breech plug as much as the 209's do in the Omega as well from what I read and that's why these .25's are supposed to make the gun shoot better, but again, I can't seem to find enough relevant or even recent data to make an informed decision as to which way to go on this.  If I can't find someone in the know I am just going to go to the 209's with this gun because it's what I know works with my 50's.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Aug 19, 2015)

Many in warmer temps use the WIN209 primers and they'll work fine.  Others that want assured ignition, use either the CCI209M or Federal 209A magnum primers.  Some completely custom rifles will ignite BH with LRMP's, but these are custom rifles.

Bullet selection will sometimes play a role in hang fires.  Bullets which load very easily, don't seal well (powerbelts) and can at times cause hang fires.

Be sure to clean the carbon from the flash channel of your breech plug.  You do that buy using a drill bit TURNED BY HAND.  The flash channel on most T/C rifle breech plugs accept a 1/8" drill bit.

On the http://www.blackhorn209.com/faqs/  it is suggested that the magnum primers be used for the BEST ignition.


----------



## steveus (Aug 19, 2015)

"Blackhorn 209 is recommended for high-performance muzzleloaders with 209 primer ignition systems where the primer is TOTALLY enclosed. Not for use with any special muzzleloading primers."
This is from company website. I love the ignition systems from Precision Rifle that you're using, but not with Blackhorn 209. But you can experiment all you want I guess.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 19, 2015)

steveus said:


> "Blackhorn 209 is recommended for high-performance muzzleloaders with 209 primer ignition systems where the primer is TOTALLY enclosed. Not for use with any special muzzleloading primers."
> This is from company website. I love the ignition systems from Precision Rifle that you're using, but not with Blackhorn 209. But you can experiment all you want I guess.



That's exactly what I don't want to do...experiment.  With that said I will put the 209 breech plug back in and I think I am going to try the Winchester shotgun primers that you spoke about in an earlier post.  I appreciate all the input on this and believe me it really helps!!


----------

